# collapsed fuel primer bulb



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

When the outboard is sucking fuel out of the tank, it creates a vacuum. Sounds like something was blocking air from entering the vacuum that's created. Maybe the rough waves got water and debris into your fuel tank vent and the vacuum sucked all of the air out collapsing the bulb. Once you cut the engine the vacuum was released and whatever was in the vent or vent lines was able to relax or be released.

Might be a stupid answer but it's all I can think of lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You have a vent on that aluminum tank that could have been closed or blocked? If not, I'd replace the primer bulb. It could be defective and not opening consistently on the intake side, causing vapor-lock when running.

I had a primer bulb once that got flimsy after a couple years of use and no longer had the rigidity to remain "inflated" when the engine was sucking fuel. It would randomly collapse and had to be replaced.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

1) Clogged vent, either you have a vented cap or an external vent.

2) Primer bulb is bad

3) Anti siphon valve in the pick up tube is bad. 

Any of the 3 can be the culprit, start by making sure you vent is clear, R&R primer bulb, and then R&R anti-siphon


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> 1) Clogged vent, either you have a vented cap or an external vent.
> 
> 2) Primer bulb is bad
> 
> ...


Glad your on top of it.
By the time I see these threads the op would have given up


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm hoping the vent is bad because i'd hate for there to be crap in the tank. So here's a pic of the top condition of the tank:








Looks pretty solid but then I see this:








That yellow gunk, lower right hand side looks and smells like gas. When I opened the compartment initially I smelled gas. How would gas leak from there if it has an external vent? There is no wet gas, however, and the fuel level is exactly the same as last weekend so I don't think its tank welds leaking. Maybe the tank fill port fitting isn't 100% leak proof? Here's a pic of the vent.








Busted vent theory seems the most likely case. Primer bulb is brand new and looks fine and I'm crossing my fingers it's not the anti-siphon valve as that will ruin a few weekends (Or vent sucking up a bunch of seawater in the chop  ). Gonna have to set up an experiment to test this bad boy. I was thinking filling up a trash can with water, stick engine inside and run, cup hand over vent? Any suggestions here are appreciated. This only happened twice by the way (engine cutting off) it worked fine for hours after that. It just happened while escaping a storm in choppy water kinda far from home.
Anyway, I sent Ankona an email the other day about this but probably gonna have to call them up.


----------

